# 2- 3 yr old female Bengal Norfolk



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name: Misty 
Breed: Bengal
Colour/pattern: Golden spotted with stripes on legs
Age: Approx 2-3 years
Sex: female
Neutered: Yes
Up to date with vaccinations: Vaccination history not known.
When was last flea treated? 13th January with Advocate
When was last Wormed? 13th of January with Advocate. 16th of January with Drontal. 
Are they microchipped: Will be before she leaves
Details of any health problems: None known - has had a general health check and all ok.
Details of any behavioural problems: Likes to have an enclosed space to retreat to when scared - we have been using a dog crate. She is timid when outside of her secure area and is very quick to run and hide. When she wants to sleep she returns on her own to her crate and curls up happily to sleep. In her crate she is as good as good, enjoying cuddles and having her belly rubbed. Outside of the crate she will play but it takes encouragement. She will need a understanding family who have time to build her trust. She doesn't like being picked up.

Any toileting problems (eg. messing away from tray or spraying): No
Used to children: Not known. 
If so what age:
How do they get on with other cats: Not used to other cats.
How do they get on with dogs: Not known
Are they an indoor or outdoor cat: So far she has shown no interest in wanting to go outside and because of her actions when her crate doors are open I would say she has been an indoor cat but I cannot be certain.

How many hours are they used to be left alone for: Not known. She's not been left for more than 2 hours at a time while she's been here. 
Diet they are on: Wet and dry 
Litter used: Wood pellets
Whereabouts are you in UK: Norfolk but will re home anywhere in the UK as long as new owner can collect.
Adoption fee £100










I am helping this rescue to find a suitable home for this little darling, anyone interested in her please pm me or email me at 
[email protected]

Possible homes will be home checked.

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope someone replies soon.


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm looking for a Bengal rescue at the moment but Norfolk is too far and I dont have a car. I hope she gets rehomed very soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Where are you located? I might know of one near you

this little girlie has a home lined up to go to now


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Kelly-Joy you are very effective, in my rescue we find it very difficult to home cats.


----------



## sweetice2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

Im in Manchester - I may have found her - waiting on a home visit next. Fingers crossed I can have her


----------

